# Impossible de monter iPod Shuffle 3G



## MLD78 (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon tout nouveau iPod Shuffle celui qui vient tout juste de sortir..

Je n'arrive plus à le monter sur mon MacBook Pro (Leopard et iTunes à jour), je ne le vois plus dans l'arborescence et pas dans iTunes non plus. Utilitaire de disque ne le vois pas non plus 

Pourtant au début il a fonctionné nickel (montage, synchronisation), je l'ai toujours démonté en l'éjectant avant de le retirer ! 

J'ai essayé sur Windows, quand je le connecte il m'affiche "périphérique USB non reconnu", impossible de l'installer même après avoir installé iTunes.

J'ai essayé tous les ports, en redémarrant les systèmes iPod branché, réinstallation d'iTunes... mais rien n'y fait.

La lecture fonctionne pourtant ! Mais comme il n'est pas vu par Leopard ou Windows je ne peux même pas le réinitialiser ou le formater pour corriger une éventuelle erreur au niveau du firmware ou de la partition 

Pour résumer, je suis bloqué je ne peux rien faire avec tant qu'il n'est pas vu par Leopard ou Windows. Alors si vous avez une idée, n'hésitez pas 

Merci d'avance


----------



## MLD78 (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2009)

SAV sûrement.

Avant, crée un nouvel utilisateur et essaye de brancher ton baladeur et voir si sur cette session il fonctionne mieux.


----------



## MLD78 (3 Mai 2009)

gwen a dit:


> SAV sûrement.
> 
> Avant, crée un nouvel utilisateur et essaye de brancher ton baladeur et voir si sur cette session il fonctionne mieux.



Oui je pense que c'est la seule solution, j'ai essayé sur un nouveau compte mais ça donne rien 

Concernant le SAV, comment puis je les contacter (je ne l'ai jamas fait).. via mon compte de l'Apple Store ou y a-t-il un numéro (surtaxé ?)

Merci


----------



## fandipod (4 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

Le numéro d'Apple est désormais gratuit( je crois).. Il faut d'abord activer ta garantie sur le site d'Apple. Et ensuite voici le numéro : 0805 540 003

Sinon si tu habites dans une grande ville va dans une boutique Apple!!!


----------



## MLD78 (4 Mai 2009)

fandipod a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Le numéro d'Apple est désormais gratuit( je crois).. Il faut d'abord activer ta garantie sur le site d'Apple. Et ensuite voici le numéro : 0805 540 003
> 
> Sinon si tu habites dans une grande ville va dans une boutique Apple!!!



Merci pour ton aide fandipod ! 
Je suis allé sur mon compte et je n'ai pas vu d'option qui permet d'activer la garantie, j'ai juste vue ma commande et la facture

Ils donnent  aussi un numéro à appeler "Pour obtenir une assistance supplémentaire, contactez le service clientèle Apple au: 0805 540 303 pour la France"
J'imagine que ton numéro est le numéro direct SAV, j'essayerai demain

Je suis en région parisienne, et je n'ai jamais rencontré de boutique Apple, elles sont bien cachées ! Tu sais s'il y en a une à la Défense ? 

Merci encore


----------



## MLD78 (6 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

Est ce qu'il y a des endroits précis qui pourraient prendre en charge mon iPod en panne (un iPod qui a moins de 10 jours !!) : Apple Store ou assimilés. Sachant que je suis sur Paris/Région parisienne

Merci


----------



## fandipod (7 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Voilà :http://apple.viamichelin.com/b2b2c/...1014011011103fra6143585081102MA00&strChoice=0!!!
Pour activer la garantie il faut aller dans l'onglet support!!!


----------



## MLD78 (7 Mai 2009)

fandipod a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voilà :http://apple.viamichelin.com/b2b2c/...1014011011103fra6143585081102MA00&strChoice=0!!!
> Pour activer la garantie il faut aller dans l'onglet support!!!



Merci pour le lien 
En fait j'ai réessayé de le réinitialiser avec cette méthode et ça a fonctionné cette fois-ci, mon iPod est reconnu par Mac !!

Merci pour votre aide


----------

